# Waiting for AF to arrive to start nat FET after failed IVF



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi - Am currently waiting for AF to arrive after havin a failed IVF and still hasn't arrived. I am normally 31-33 days and period came at around Day 36 after failed IVF so this will be my second AF after the treatement and still no AF and on Day 38 now? I lalso used ovulation predictors throughout this month up to day 25 and no surge so confused me more as normally ovulate on day 18.

I'm not pregnant so am thinking that this could be due to drugs etc messing things up but am worried as have read that if cycles are not regular then nat FET is no good.
Any advise please?


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

hi jennycats! first of all sorry about your BFN 
i think its nothing unusual bout ur AF, think this is why the docs like you to have at least 3 cycles before starting again after failed IVF...... i went 35 days myself after my m/c,i am now awaiting my next one due any day i hope!!so we can begin FET.........
I  am lucky they are letting me start this month but i suppose all clinics are different........
not much help sorry!! but just wanted to wish you luck.x karen x


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Karen, thanks for your reply and so sorry to hear about your m/c. Really hope this FET is good for you. I am on CD 40 now and still no AF, think will call hospital tomorrow as not sure I can do natural cycle if AF is not regular but may be lok as AF's usually regular just doo lally this month - sending me a bit doo lally too!!
Are you on the April/May cycle buddies??
enjoy the rest of your bank hol w/end
xx


----------



## mrs shaw (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
    I am going to phone my clinic tomorrow to discuss doing a natural FET, Ive been thinking of it for a while. I did discuss it after my last attempt and it was explained, that if you ovulate at a weekend then that month will have to be abandoned. I really want do natural but know will be disappointed if that happens.
Can anybody give me their experiences of a natural FET, I'm on this computer quite a bit looking for info, and really can't wait to make my mind up!!! its doing my head in . I think i was told natural and medicated have similar success rates but that was in November so definitely need to get lots more info from clinic. Anyway i look forward to some replies. 
Suzanne xxx


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Jennycats,
I was wondering how your visit to the doctor went.
I am currently waiting for my natural cycle, which has been 4 weeks longer than normal.
They recon I should wait another 2 weeks and then they will give me some tablets which when I go off them will make me bleed (something like the pill I thnk).
I am a little worried as I am getting slight pains in my ovaries.
Tracey


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Tracey, I spoke with my nurse yesterday and she wasn't overly worried but suggested that I have a scan to check that everything was ok and lining was thick ie due to have a bleed very soon so I am booked in for tomorrow but I have a had a slight bleed today so think it may have started. Am still going for scan anyway as am due to start the FET - hopefully but in total this cycle was 42 days which is the longest ever for me.

I do feel for you as it's so frustrating waiting for AF to show and four weeks does sound long but I do believe the drugs effect us all differently and burse said pretty much the same. I also had pains for the last two weeks which could be a number of things I guess, but I put it down to AF pains and pains I have from scar tissue from previous op. Could you ask for a scan earlier just to put your mind at ease? 
Try not to worry, it's funny but as soon as I started to relax after speaking with nurse my AF showed! Typical.

Suzanne - sorry can't help you re successes of FET as have not yet done one but from what I've read on here natural works well for some and medicated for others but I would alays choose drug free if had a choice as think it is far easier on you and your body which has got to be better.

Take Care
x


----------

